# Another Batson CB70M



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

I recently completed another rod, this one using the Batson CB70M blank, AmTac Tidalwave guides in gold, and a Matagi SK2 reel seat and reel seat insert. This also happened to be my first wrap. Special thanks goes out to Chris (TMan) who took the time out to explain to me how to do a diamond wrap the last time I was at his house.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

great job looks like lots of time was spent on that wrap


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Good looking rod. If you still have it when you come down in May bring it over to show everyone.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments guys.

Lance, i'm going down to Port Aransas tonight to deliver her, but i'll see if he'll let me borrow it for that weekend when I come down.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

That wrap looks awesome! Nice build, no doubt.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Very sharp! Nice job.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

That is very sharp looking! Man, you took to the crosswrapping just fine! Lotsa time in closing one of those. Well done!


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

It's a diamond, but it's a closed diamond, and those are tricky for sure. That is a nice, nice job.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments guys! Being my first wrap, I did this one one thread at a time. It took me about 6 hours to complete doing it this way but I'm happy with the way it turned out.

Update - I talked to it's new owner and they are going to let me borrow the rod for the gathering at Lance's house in a few weeks. I'll be bringing it along with a couple of other rods to show.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Very cool! Looking forward to meeting a bunch of you guys at Lance's place! I can ALMOST smell the gumbo cook'n.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Great looking piece of work.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice, love the Matagi seats.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Just a great piece all the way around. I really like the chrome guide frames with the gold inserts. I think it really makes it stand out. Props....super job


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I really enjoyed building this rod and was sad to see it go yesterday but I know it's in good hands now.

One thing that I didn't take a picure of was a decal I added quoting a passage from the Bible. Because the new owner is the Senior Pastor at his church, I added the quote from Mark 1, 16:18 - "Follow me and I will make you fishers of men". This was my contribution to his new rod in recognition of his position in the church and his Faith overall. It was very well received and was his favorite part overall


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

TXFishSlayer said:


> I recently completed another rod, this one using the Batson CB70M blank, AmTac Tidalwave guides in gold, and a Matagi SK2 reel seat and reel seat insert. This also happened to be my first wrap. Special thanks goes out to Chris (TMan) who took the time out to explain to me how to do a diamond wrap the last time I was at his house.


Very cool build!! Also if you get a chance, check out the RainShadow Immortal Popping blanks as well!!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Beautiful jewel for sure.


----------



## rolwhit (Feb 7, 2014)

WOW! Great job! All closed wrap designs require a lot of patience and precision to maintain a straight centerline and to be able to close the wrap at the end of the pattern. Very well done.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

You know how I feel about this one bro...........FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If it wasn't a spinner I'd tell you to steal it back and swap you oh red white and blue!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Man, is this rod still generating interest? Lol!

Thanks guys for the continued words of encouragement. It definitely make's building rods worth the time and learning when your fellow rod builders share their excitement for something you created with you.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Good looking work all around.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

2400tman said:


> You know how I feel about this one bro...........FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If it wasn't a spinner I'd tell you to steal it back and swap you oh red white and blue!


Darn... he should have wanted a casting rod and then maybe we might have a deal, lol!

I'm still up for that rod build swap if you want to get together soon and work out the particulars. Just let me know. I have a few rods i'm finishing this week and should have time starting next week to start another build.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Doc Labanowski said:


> Good looking work all around.


Thank you sir for the kind words! I still need to watch a few more of your videos but i'm hoping to try my hand at some weaving later this year.

Thank you again for the compliments.


----------

